# 50 to 60 pigeons stolen from their loft



## littlestar (May 11, 2005)

This was sent to me today and asked if I'd post it. There was about 50 to 60 pigeons that were stolen from their loft in Baltimore, MD. This is very sad that some jerk or jerks would do this and be so cruel. If anyone is in that area or I'm thinking maybe PA being they have pigeon shoots there hears anything let me know and I can forward the info to the owners son. Below is the email I received

Hi Mary Ann,
I just saw this on Craigslist, Maryland (Baltimore/Lost and Found)--
if you could post this to your site 

Stolen Pigeons

Reply to: [email protected]
Date: 2008-04-01, 3:00AM EDT

Reward for anyone who has any information leading to the person or 
persons that stole approx 50 or 60 pigeons from my fathers loft this 
past Saturday March 29. These birds are my fathers heart and soul. 
He was just diagnosed with a very bad illness this past week and 
then this happens to him. I feel so lost for him. This person has 
got to be the most heartless person on the face of the earth. You 
will pay for what you have done sooner or later. My father has been 
raising these birds since I was small they mean everything to him 
they are his heart and his hobbey all in one. This person or persons 
even had the nerve to take the parents of babies right out of their 
nests to leave them to die without the parents to take care of them 
as they are too small to do so on their own. I am lost for words as 
I am sure any pigeon fancier or racer would be also. Please please 
if anyone has heard or seen anything please contact me by this 
bulletin soon as possible. Your name will be left out of any 
investigating that may occur in the matter. All I hope and pray for 
is that somebody out there has seen or heard something as to where 
they may be. We will do whatever we can to get them back home with 
us safe and sound where they belong. 

~ Thank you and God Bless. 

Location: Balt/Wash Metro area 
it's NOT ok to contact this poster with services or other commercial 
interests


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

What an absolute shame. I sent her an e-mail with my condolences, I just wish I could have sent one with some info to help!!! They will definitely be in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Snowbird Sue (Dec 31, 2007)

Our thoughts and prayers will be with her! How cruel! I am at a loss for words with this one. It is just awful!


----------



## jojo67 (Jul 14, 2007)

I am lost for words myself , it must be devastating for the man, i hope someoone hears something about the birds.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Some more info on the birds such as partial band info, colors, something to look for. I expect who ever stole these birds, stole them to sale them and they might pop up somewhere on a web site. This is just sick......I hope the SOB that stole them walks in front of a bus today.


----------



## TheSnipes (Apr 9, 2007)

Lovebirds said:


> This is just sick......I hope the SOB that stole them walks in front of a bus today.


followed by several fast moving trucks and maybe a train


----------



## Snowbird Sue (Dec 31, 2007)

TheSnipes said:


> followed by several fast moving trucks and maybe a train


Can we follow tha twith a *SKUNK?*


----------



## eric98223 (Aug 4, 2007)

thats just sad and wrong!! i hope they catch them and the punnishment should be scrubbing all the pigeon poo off all of the statues in the state!!

band numbers and bird types would be great


E..


----------



## eric98223 (Aug 4, 2007)

if the man needs some breeding stock i have a pair maybe two to restart his flock. someone let me know if it is`needed.

E..


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

I'm so sorry to hear about this great loss. I can imagine how devistated the man must be.

Are there any pictures available of the birds?

I hope and pray that the birds are located and that the person or persons responsible will have a examination of conscience and make ammends.

If the owner would like more pigeons I'd be willing to give away some of my couples.


----------



## EgypSwiftLady (Jan 14, 2008)

eric98223 said:


> if the man needs some breeding stock i have a pair maybe two to restart his flock. someone let me know if it is`needed.
> 
> E..





Wow Eric, that is so nice of you to offer this poor man some birds! That world needs more people like you.


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

My sincere condolences to this gentleman & his family.

When I was a kid, my Mother would tell me, "When a person does something wrong, at some point in time, it *WILL* catch up with them, whether it takes a day, month, year, etc. My son was also raised on that tid bit of wisdom.  

Whoever is responsible for this inhumane act has absolutely no respect for one's feelings *or *property. They have no *self* respect & their morals have gone to hell in a handbasket. At some point in time, their cruel act *will* come back to bite them in the fanny. The sooner the better!

Thinking positively that the birds are safe & will be returned to their rightful ower soon.  

Cindy


----------



## TheSnipes (Apr 9, 2007)

Snowbird Sue said:


> Can we follow tha twith a *SKUNK?*


Yes a very potent one with anger issues; and a load of very sticky cow dung.


Not sure what sort of birds this man had, racers? Show birds? Loll around the loft homers?


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

I received an e-mail back from this very nice lady, she and her father think (hope) they were taken by racers/breeders as the pigeons were "picked through" and the best ones taken. She thinks she may have a lead but is not sure at the moment. It is a very bad time for her poor dad as he is pretty ill. She appreciates all good thoughts and prayers sent their way.


----------



## eric98223 (Aug 4, 2007)

EgypSwiftLady said:


> Wow Eric, that is so nice of you to offer this poor man some birds! That world needs more people like you.


 i didnt do anything special i just voiced what others were thinking.


refilling my karma pot. everyone gave me birds when i had none. still actually waiting for a guy to send some whites to me too that he offered out of the blue. 

what goes around comes around . someone let me know if he needs them..


----------

